# Colors



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

What's your favorite betta (splendens) color?? 

OR color combo? 

I'm trying to learn about genetics in these fish and it is absolutely fascinating to me. I never minded science back when, but wasnt THAT into it. But now...when it is applied to something I love, it really has me interested.


----------



## junebug (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know the name for it, because I don't think it has a trade name yet, other than "Apache". But you know those opaque marbles with a lot of white and the BIG, BRIGHT color splotches? Love 'em.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I like metallic colors and a nice contrasting color. A nice bronze with sulfur, or green, a nice silver and baby blue, or even red. I am a multi colored fish color person. Strangely I like the same with flowers. I am not into "single color" anything. I like patterns and color combinations better.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

junebug said:


> I don't know the name for it, because I don't think it has a trade name yet, other than "Apache". But you know those opaque marbles with a lot of white and the BIG, BRIGHT color splotches? Love 'em.


Many call them koi, but they are just a fancy marble! Amazing fish and so far, they have yet to breed true without a lot of work. 



Hard to say on the colors i like best. I love the red dragons. I have bred them before. I prefer them pks rather than halfmoons though. I also love copper and blue metallics and of course metallic white.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

I like the ones with a silver blue body and red fins. I also like solid reds is they are VERY VERY red.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been breeding multiple fin types and colors. I do the more I realize your favorite is your favorite until the next favorite comes along. I have one that is butter yellow and awesome.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I like them all mostly, but I do ahve a few favorites. Ones that show a LOT of different colors. Ones that are yellow. And Koi bettas, they are so amazing.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

I like banana yellow and the best yellow contrasting color. I like yellow patterns, splotches, stripes and any color yellow combinations better. And you know what? My favorite color is yellow to anything, and everywhere.


----------



## junebug (Jun 17, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> Many call them koi, but they are just a fancy marble! Amazing fish and so far, they have yet to breed true without a lot of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say on the colors i like best. I love the red dragons. I have bred them before. I prefer them pks rather than halfmoons though. I also love copper and blue metallics and of course metallic white.


Nah I'm not talking about the tradename "koi" bettas. Though I love them too and have a few myself. I'm talking the ones nearing dragonscaling with white opaque scales and big splotches of blue, green, red, etc. All over the body, not just to make fancy goldfish patterns like the koi. Most of the ones I've seen either have slightly raised scales or black scale edging on their bodies. 

Meh it's hard to explain without a picture and since I don't own one of these guys yet, not much I can do about that. LOL.


----------

